# Populating the 'back' side of a PCB



## TravisM (Mar 26, 2022)

I'll start off with the fact that I'm impatient and that is the only reason I'm considering this. The paragon PCB has been out of stock for a bit and I have all the components in hand to complete it. So, I'm instead considering buying two pauper PCB's, flipping one over so SW1 is symmetrical on the enclosure. I believe the only component that has to be affixed to the front side is the op amp due to the pin out not being mirrored left to right. I would obviously account for the mirroring of the off board wiring and run wires to the volume and drive pots without board mounting them, but does anyone see any thing else that would keep this from being feasible?


----------



## phi1 (Mar 26, 2022)

Won’t the pots work backwards?

Edit: sorry, re-read the post, you’ll offboard wire the pots


----------

